# Cherokee Problem



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

It was no ordinary day when I started my 1989 cherokee on Thursday. It turned over and then it idaled very low and shook a little and then stalled. But the amasing thing was that the next day I take the plow off and get it ready for the tow and then I try again to start it up with the plow disconected and it has no problem . Any help is appreciated.

Thanks Mike


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Guys?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Have you tried to hook the plow back up to the truck?

If it does the same thing again I would look for a short some where in the plow harness.
I was going to suggest bad gas or water in the distributer.  

But the way you describe it, I would say their is a big power draw on the electrical system.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I did hook up again that same day but with the car already started and it had no problem no shorts when it was started al least. I was busy these past days but I see what you are saying. That is the same thing that interests me dont turn the truck on and hook up and then try and start it up. I will try and do this over the next day or two. Thanks SnoFarmer:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Let Us know what happens???

Something caused that to happen.. hopefully it's nothing big!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

JeepPlow18;327352 said:


> It was no ordinary day when I started my 1989 cherokee on Thursday. It turned over and then it idaled very low and shook a little and then stalled. But the amasing thing was that the next day I take the plow off and get it ready for the tow and then I try again to start it up with the plow disconected and it has no problem . Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Mike


It sounds like you have an ideal air control motor that is starting to stick and not adjust when necessary


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

our toyota corrolla did that when it sat for a month, shut it off, and back on again, and it runs fine.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea I will let you guys know what happens when I hook up again. I just havent had the time. Thanks guys.:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

OK I finally did it I didnt start the car this time hooked up and then started it and it was fine. Something must have been lose or something but it is good for now incase of a surprise snow storm NOT in 55 temps it wont:angry: :realmad: . Definitly getting it looked at soon.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JeepPlow18;334297 said:


> OK I finally did it I didnt start the car this time hooked up and then started it and it was fine. Something must have been lose or something but it is good for now incase of a surprise snow storm NOT in 55 temps it wont:angry: :realmad: . Definitly getting it looked at soon.


Well thats good. 
Be sure to give it a good going over before it snows, if

I've had them stumble along as you start them.
Then I turn it off and it restarted just fine....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just did it again this morning definetly getting it looked at tommoro!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

JeepPlow18;336800 said:


> Just did it again this morning definetly getting it looked at tommoro!


Did you ever get this fixed? I had that problem with my Jeep Cherokee. All the lines on the top of the engine running from the airbox to the valve cover were bad and the valve inside was shot. Some days it would start fine others it would only start with the pedal to the floor.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

REALLY!!! Bryan, I did not get it fixed yet. It is in the shop waiting in line to get worked on. Thank you for your advise this will aid the mechanics very nicely.:salute:


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Did ya get that fixed yet? What was the problem in the end?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Almost fixed!*

It will be done in a day or two I will let you guys know what it was when I get it back.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bump......


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I just stoped in at the garage and it has been there for two weeks and they still cant fix it. They said that it was running fine and they know what im talking about but its not doing it long enough for them to know where it is coming from.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

JeepPlow18;346707 said:


> I just stoped in at the garage and it has been there for two weeks and they still cant fix it. They said that it was running fine and they know what im talking about but its not doing it long enough for them to know where it is coming from.


I think I would try another garage!!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a test, pop the air box open and see if your air filter is soaked with oil. That will tell you right away if the valve I was talking about before is bad.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

bryanj23;347320 said:


> Here's a test, pop the air box open and see if your air filter is soaked with oil. That will tell you right away if the valve I was talking about before is bad.


You are good that is exaclty what is happened. the filter is half soaked with oil. I better look for another garage.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

JeepPlow18;348120 said:


> You are good that is exaclty what is happened. the filter is half soaked with oil. I better look for another garage.


I kinda' figured. It sounded exactly like what mine was doing. I'd bet money that it is the exact same problem. Good luck to you!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Bryan I will keep you in touch with what happens.:salute:


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

No problem! I know how it feels to be racking your brain trying to figure something like that out. I lived with mine doing the same thing for about 8 months before I got it fixed. By the way, when they fixed mine they also flushed the fuel system to get the oil out. I'm not sure it's necessary but might not be a bad idea while you're there. And finally, just to prove nobody's perfect the guy that did the trouble shooting and fixing on mine (who earned my respect for finding the problem as quickly as he did) lost my respect as quickly as he earned it...here's how: After having the lines and valve replaced the Jeep started and ran perfect except that it was losing a lot of oil. I knew it had been using a little and usually was running low by the next oil change but now I was losing a quart of oil every day or two!! I was miffed. I just spent all this money fixing the thing and now the motor was shot! Nope...idiot forgot to tighten the valve cover!!! :yow!:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Valve? Is this the metered orifice? 
My jeep had the same thing happen to it. 
The hose that runs to the air box from the valve cover is dripping oil into the air filter.
This is a sign of excessive blow-by. worn valve guides, rings, the wrong oil was used or it was over filled with oil.(over the full mark)


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer;349668 said:


> Valve? Is this the metered orifice?
> My jeep had the same thing happen to it.
> The hose that runs to the air box from the valve cover is dripping oil into the air filter.
> This is a sign of excessive blow-by. worn valve guides, rings, the wrong oil was used or it was over filled with oil.(over the full mark)


way it was explained to me at the chrysler dealer is that there is a valve (unsure of the name, I can look on the receipt later) in that line that allows air through one way and blocks oil from coming back through. They offered no explaination as to what causes this valve to go bad, but stated that it was bad and was causing the problem. They replaced all hoses and connectors as well as this valve. The Jeep has been running perfect ever since.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good to hear it is fixed? I hope...
Take a look at the filter after you put a few miles on her and see if there is any oil.

How did oil get into the fuel system? I can see how it got into the plenum (intake) but why did the fuel rail and fuel system need to be flushed. Was there oil on the fuel tank?

Why did the valve cover need to cone off? Did they replace a valve guide seal?

The repair shop may have taken you for some unneeded repairs.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer;349679 said:


> Good to hear it is fixed? I hope...
> Take a look at the filter after you put a few miles on her and see if there is any oil.
> 
> How did oil get into the fuel system? I can see how it got into the plenum (intake) but why did the fuel rail and fuel system need to be flushed. Was there oil on the fuel tank?
> ...


I'm thinking a lot of it was done as a diagnosis thing. The fuel system was flushed prior to the hoses being replaced now that I think about it. Why the valve cover came off...???...I assumed that connector on top of the valve cover was replaced along with the rest and they needed to take the cover off to replace it. I don't know. Maybe they took it off in the trouble shooting process...Anyway, the bill was actually much smaller than what I was expecting so there could not have been that much labor that they charged me for. One of the reasons that I like the local Chrysler dealer is that they are VERY good about explaining any service work they do and all related charges. Unfortunately my memory sucks and after a year I can't remember what they said. Like I said before, I could dig out the slip later and see what it all was exactly.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I was just curious as to what they did thats all.:waving: 

I had 135k on my 92 4.0Ho Yj, It was abused! Rode hard and put away wet & muddy... 
It had oil in the air box too from the crank case vent hose.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok this is a good one for bryan and snofarmer. Well where should i start my old mechanic moved out of town and he was not that good to begin with and I had the crank sensor replaced by him in October. Well I told the new mechanic about the air filter being soaked and just ignored it, anyways he finnally found out after three weeks that the CRANK SENSOR was touching the exhaust manifold and melted. I was like WHAT THE [email protected]#&!!!:realmad: One good thing did come out of this I did get my timbrens on the front suspension.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

JeepPlow18;350134 said:


> Ok this is a good one for bryan and snofarmer. Well where should i start my old mechanic moved out of town and he was not that good to begin with and I had the crank sensor replaced by him in October. Well I told the new mechanic about the air filter being soaked and just ignored it, anyways he finnally found out after three weeks that the CRANK SENSOR was touching the exhaust manifold and melted. I was like WHAT THE [email protected]#&!!!:realmad: One good thing did come out of this I did get my timbrens on the front suspension.


Interesting. Good thing he's your OLD mechanic?! Let me know how those timbrens ride.


----------

